# OnStar Stopped Working



## mrsamiam (Jun 3, 2012)

My 6 month trial just ended and I renewed the Safe & Sound plan so that I could use the app to remote start and still get diagnostic emails, etc. Since the renewal I can't use the app at all. I've talked to 3 different representatives and the last one worked on it for several hours calling me back to test out features, open close doors and press buttons. The last test the OnStar rep said my car wasn't even online to send direction to even if I had paid for navigation. So I have to take it in to the dealership repair of the OnStar hardware. 
:angry:
Has anyone else had any problems like this? I'm almost ready to be done with it all and get a refund.


----------



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

Mine doesn't work, but that's intentional. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

..._some_ people would consider you _"...*lucky*..." _with this happening.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Try deleting and reinstalling the app on your phone.


----------



## mrsamiam (Jun 3, 2012)

Did that, removed all authorized apps and also added a different device and still no connection to the car. What is even more weird is that I got an updated diagnostic email overnight and the on star website is updated.


----------



## mrbean8686 (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm having the same problem, I'm getting "unable to authenticate" error message and I'm only two weeks in to my 6month free trial. Oh well hopefully they release an update for the app soon or they must be having server issues on their side.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

mrsamiam said:


> My 6 month trial just ended and I renewed the Safe & Sound plan so that I could use the app to remote start and still get diagnostic emails, etc. Since the renewal I can't use the app at all. I've talked to 3 different representatives and the last one worked on it for several hours calling me back to test out features, open close doors and press buttons. The last test the OnStar rep said my car wasn't even online to send direction to even if I had paid for navigation. So I have to take it in to the dealership repair of the OnStar hardware.
> :angry:
> Has anyone else had any problems like this? I'm almost ready to be done with it all and get a refund.



mrsamiam,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are currently experiencing with OnStar. I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

mrbean8686 said:


> I'm having the same problem, I'm getting "unable to authenticate" error message and I'm only two weeks in to my 6month free trial. Oh well hopefully they release an update for the app soon or they must be having server issues on their side.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using AutoGuide.Com Free App



mrbean8686,
Have you spoken to your dealer regarding this concern? I would like you to keep me posted and if you have any questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## mrsamiam (Jun 3, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> mrbean8686,
> Have you spoken to your dealer regarding this concern? I would like you to keep me posted and if you have any questions please feel free to contact me.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


I resolved this problem myself as well...I cancelled my service then waited a few weeks and called back to reactivate it and now everything works perfectly. Not sure why but that was my plan and it did work.


----------



## mrbean8686 (Jun 23, 2012)

FWIW my onstar app for android is all of a sudden working again.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

